# Are more kids Reading On Kindles?



## Vellum Publishing Inc (Mar 7, 2009)

At Vellum Publishing Inc, we've noticed that the Tooth Fairy Legend book continues to sell quite well which must mean more kids are reading on Kindle.  We even got an email at www.newkindlebooks.com from a little girl asking us to publish more children's books.  And it got us to wondering, so we thought we'd ask: Are more kids reading on the Kindle, and do you read with them?  If so, Vellum Publishing thinks it's great!    With the dictionary at their finger tips to look up unknown words, it's a fabulous way for kids to build reading skills, plus positive reading time together with an adult.


----------



## knowldgfrk (May 14, 2009)

i curl up on the couch with my daughter and read together...me with my kindle and her with her book...she has asked to load books on my kindle for her as well..she is 10...my son at the age of 2 recognizes the kindle and says its " mommies book "...he will sit with my daughter and i when the mood strikes his toddler attention span...


----------



## VondaZ (Apr 21, 2009)

I wouldn't trust my boys with a Kindle yet - the oldest is in second grade and they both leave stuff laying around to get dropped and stepped on. However, I read to them both on my Kindle.


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

Vellum Publishing Inc said:


> At Vellum Publishing Inc, we've noticed that the Tooth Fairy Legend book continues to sell quite well which must mean more kids are reading on Kindle. We even got an email at www.newkindlebooks.com from a little girl asking us to publish more children's books. And it got us to wondering, so we thought we'd ask: Are more kids reading on the Kindle, and do you read with them? If so, Vellum Publishing thinks it's great!  With the dictionary at their finger tips to look up unknown words, it's a fabulous way for kids to build reading skills, plus positive reading time together with an adult.


My kids don't read on my Kindle at this time. They are 8, 6, and 4. I do read to them from my Kindle. Right now, I am reading my 6 year old "Farmer Boy" by Laura Ingalls Wilder, and my 8 year old actually is reading Beautiful Joe: Autobiography of a Dog which I "bought" (it's free) for my Kindle, but he's reading it on his iPod Touch, on which I put the Kindle app.  So he reads Kindle books independently, on his iPod.


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

I let me 13-year old DS download books to my Kindle.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*LOL, I don't want to share my Kindle with DD  A while back a bunch of us had mentioned that we'd snap up a kid friendly Kindle without thinking. I would love to buy one for my daughter as she loves reading just as much as I do. As for now, I haven't purchased any titles for children other than Night Camp by LC Evans which I purchased for myself ;-)*


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I so share my kindle with my 6 yr old daughter. She's just learning to read and I'll do almost anything to foster that. I let her search for books on amazon and download a few with permission. She has downloaded and read a couple of Junie B Jones books and she just finished reading Mouse Soup which she really loved. 

Melissa


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

My daughter and 6 yro grandson are reading The Chronicles of Narnia one chapter at a time each night before bed. They started out with the DTV of the books until they left the one they were reading at my house during spring break. Jen downloaded the missing book when they got home and has since downloaded them all and they are continuing on the K.


----------



## danfan (Apr 17, 2009)

My daughter is 9 and an avid reader, but I'm not sure I trust her with a kindle yet - she reads on the school bus and carries books everywhere so it would be too risky.
We read together but she reads a lot on her own so, so far I haven't d/l anything onto the Kindle for her because they would mean lending mine to her & then *I* have nothing to read. 
I may get her one in the next year or so.

My son is 12. He'd like one just because some of his friends have e-readers, but getting him to read is like pulling teeth so not worth the $$.  Given that some of his friends have them, I'd say it might catch on in that age group, and at that age, you'd hope they can take care of them.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I have dnl'd several kids books, including chapter books to my K.  So far, neither of my grandkids (10 & 5) show any interest.  The 10 year old is an avid reader, but he's just not interested.


----------



## VondaZ (Apr 21, 2009)

danfan said:


> My son is 12. He'd like one just because some of his friends have e-readers, but getting him to read is like pulling teeth so not worth the $$. Given that some of his friends have them, I'd say it might catch on in that age group, and at that age, you'd hope they can take care of them.


Maybe the Kindle would inspire him to want to read more? (But realistically, I know the feeling - they really, really think they want the hot new item, but you know that once they get it, it will be sitting on a shelf after a week.)


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Mine certainly would if I let her! I've had my K2 for a little over a month, and my six-year-old just saw it yesterday. Predictably, she wants to read it herself, which is why I kept it out of sight for a while. Since yesterday I've downloaded four children's books which she already owns in paper versions but thought it would be cool to read together on the Kindle. Problem is, she really wants to use it by herself now. And she's not intentionally destructive but she's SIX. When oh when are they going to come out with a sturdy kid-friendly version....

OTOH it may be a bit like letting kids use email before they can write smoothly by hand. I think with kids it would be even more important to be aware that e-readers don't _replace_ books, they're just a different way of reading.


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

I've wondered about this as well, but I wasn't really picturing elementary kids. I envisioned middle school or high school aged kids. I only thought that because kids that age seem to be so high tech and into things like this. Much to my surprise, I hear more about older people with them, probably because they can increase the text size for easier reading.

At my YMCA, I'm in a biking class. Some family members wait outside for the class to end. One retiree brings her Kindle to read. The instructor's son (age 9 or so) thinks it's really cool and sits by her while she reads. Eventually, she brought her husband's Kindle and she reads one book on hers while the boy reads his book on her husband's.

I don't think we'll get a very clear picture until a few more years go by and trends start to emerge.


----------



## danfan (Apr 17, 2009)

VondaZ said:


> Maybe the Kindle would inspire him to want to read more? (But realistically, I know the feeling - they really, really think they want the hot new item, but you know that once they get it, it will be sitting on a shelf after a week.)


I've toyed with that idea, but really he dislikes reading. Best I've managed so far is to get him to read National Geographic for Kids, and I've tried every genre I can think of but he gets a chapter in and then it's a fight. Maybe, if I can bear to part with it, I'll let him trying reading a book on mine & if he can get through it, I'd consider it.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

I hope they are, I was at a coffee shop the other day and saw a young woman using one


----------



## juliee (May 6, 2009)

My 11 year old DD is saving her money to buy her own Kindle, she can't wait!  She's into heavy chapter books, there seems to be a fair selection for her to choose from.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

This is an interesting thread. About five years ago, I read reports that electronic readers wouldn't catch on with the adults, especially when it came to reading fiction, and that ebooks would only appeal to the kids who grew up with all the electronic gagetry they enjoy today. Boy, were those people wrong.


----------



## reemixx (May 12, 2009)

I'm pretty confident that any device that satisfies a need, offers convenience, and is priced correctly, is likely to do well and to "catch on". I'm also pretty confident that the Kindle, or eBook readers in general since the Kindle isn't released globally yet, will become quite popular for school kids and college students in the years to come, since they will eliminate the need to carry heavy text books all day. I don't think the Kindle is quite there yet, however, even with the DX. Scribbling notes with a pen is still far easier and faster to do than using the Kindle's keyboard to make notes. But it's something to aim for, and probably not too far away.

As for more kids simply reading for enjoyment on a Kindle, I think that will be a direct consequence of using eBook readers in schools. I don't think we'll see an adoption rate anywhere near as large as the iPod, since paper books aren't going away and I'd guess there's a higher population of kids who listen to music than read, but I'm certain the Kindle and other eBook readers will become more popular over the coming years, as more people become aware of their existence.

For everywhere outside the US where the Kindle isn't available, eBook readers are a mess, and until formats are standardised, DRM is sorted out, and more places sell content for them, kids (or anyone for that matter) definitely aren't gonna be choosing them over good old-fashioned reliable paper books.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

My kids all have at least one book on my Kindle at one time. My 12 year old reads a lot things I read so she has a lot more.  If there were parental controls all of my kids would have their own Kindles.

I do think there needs to be more children's literature available on the Kindle. There's some, but not a lot and there are gaps in certain age groups and fewer books for boys than there are for girls but that seems true with youth fiction in general. Unless he likes science fiction and/or fantasy and many boys (and girls too!) don't.

My first grader is a better reader than my fourth grader. She will read anything she finds and _can _ read just about anything she finds. She read Harry Potter - all six volumes in Kindergarten. She's the big reason I want parental controls because there are way too many things a 6 year old should not be reading.

All the kids have ipods and DSes and do well with them. So far (knock on wood) we've had no casualties. DH and I are the only ones who drop and break our cell phones, lap tops and ipods. For this reason I think they'd do well with a Kindle - not K1 but K2, it seems more sturdy.  But I doubt they'll get them for many years because I don't see Amazon adding parental controls.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

knowldgfrk said:


> i curl up on the couch with my daughter and read together...me with my kindle and her with her book...she has asked to load books on my kindle for her as well..she is 10...my son at the age of 2 recognizes the kindle and says its " mommies book "...he will sit with my daughter and i when the mood strikes his toddler attention span...


That is awesome


----------



## runtita (May 11, 2009)

My daughter is 7 and she is reading a Magic Tree House book on my Kindle.  I love how, if we are out somewhere and she does the "I'm bored!" thing, I can just take out the Kindle and DL a book for her.

Now, my son (he's 12)- if I let him use the Kindle I'd never get to use it myself.  The boy is constantly reading.  I don't think he's ready for his own Kindle responsibility yet, though.

So to answer your question, yes, kids do use the Kindle.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

If/when the DX gets here I will let my kids use my K2.  Of course if my wife tries it first they may never get the chance.


----------



## Vellum Publishing Inc (Mar 7, 2009)

We loved all the responses to our question, and the fact that kids are, in fact, liking to read on the Kindle.  Vellum believes the Text-to-speech feature is perfect for the young child to listen to the story being read while following along word by word, and, with the dictionary option available instantly to look up an unknown word, the Kindle is a great product for improving reading skills in the young reader.  As was stated in a press release the company sent out recently: Our company holds and stresses these four basic beliefs about literature for youthful pre-readers and beginning readers: 1. Children should be exposed to chapter books of length and quality at very early ages;  2. Children should experience both being read to and reading to themselves;  3. Simultaneously seeing a word and hearing it read enhances and accelerates the learning of reading and the understanding of vocabulary; 4. Combining the Read-Along-And-Listen techniques with a chapter book that tells an exciting story relevant to youngsters in the 4-8 year-old range and conveys important social values at the same time is significantly rewarding for everyone.”  We think the Kindle is wonderful for these objectives. Thanks for all the responses on the topic! And let's help keep these Kindle Kids reading!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Vellum Publishing Inc said:


> 3. Simultaneously seeing a word and hearing it read enhances and accelerates the learning of reading and the understanding of vocabulary;


Yes... but at the age when kids are learning to read, I think most of them still prefer their books to have lots of pictures.

Wonder whether the larger DX screen will make it possible to offer more along those lines?


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

My kid does, but she is an adult LOL

I personally prefer young kids books in DTB form, because the color pictures are great and the size is much bigger than the current kindles and DTBs are much sturdier than a kindle for small kids.


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Jumping in a little later on this thread but I wanted to give my input. I have kids ranging in age from 11 to 17. My 11 yo and 15 yo read constantly and it would be VERY convenient if they had a Kindle each. If there were more books available and parental controls to prevent them from downloading Mommy's often VERY inappropriate books (grin) I would likely buy them both a Kindle. I still may get one for the 15 yo for Christmas because she reads series quite often.

I am considering getting the 17 yo a DX when he goes to college but that is probably outside of the age-range the OP is interested in.

EllenR


----------

